# So we can get to know Lizzie's country better.



## Term_the_Schmuck (Feb 27, 2012)

At a dinner function for the Dannish Princess, husband of Finland's president Pentti Arajarvi proved to us all that he is the head bro of Finland.

He pulled that little head move off to perfection.  And it just goes to show you, maybe we're not so different after all on this little blue marble called Earth.

Such a cad.  :3


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 28, 2012)

:/ i live in Finland too!
Am I so unnoticeable? ;_;


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 28, 2012)

In the video it shows that she pretends not to notice that he was looking.

She leans back a little and 'looks' past him while fixing up the front of her clothes.


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 28, 2012)

oh my, naughty boy.  Haha, he had a right good look too. 



> * _Note that Finland is not  a Scandinavian nation; Denmark, however, is. Denmark, Sweden, and  Norway are Scandanivan. All three, as well as Finland, Iceland, and  "associated territories, the Faroe Islands, Greenland, and Ã…land," are Nordic.  In all of those placesâ€”and pretty much everywhere in the world that is  not a strip clubâ€”staring fixedly at a lady's chest is a faux pas._


The More You Know!


----------

